
I Put Words on This Webpage So You Have to Listen to Me Now - xena
https://christine.website/blog/experimental-rilkef-2018-11-30
======
_0nac
This is totally obvious submarine astroturfing. Christine is a paid shill of
rilkef, whose VC fund lead investors drink the same brand of organic kombucha
as Zuckerberg. Don't be fooled: flopnax, not rilkef, is the consensus way to
do containerized federated blockchain service hybrid ML at web scale.

~~~
mdekkers
flopnax has some very poor design choices, and is not secure-by-default. Also,
flopnax has a hard SystemD dependency, whereas rilkef is init-system agnostic.
Given the militaristic arm-twisting that went into getting SystemD accepted
everywhere, flopnax is obviously a poor choice.

~~~
SEJeff
This was really good, but you missed talking about how Leannart (systemd
author) likes to eat babies and thinks kittens are ugly.

~~~
mdekkers
Thanks, you are correct - I just didn't want to encourage the trolls...

------
memset
You know, this kind of article pops up on HN every couple of months. And of
course this is fine - it's great that people are posting about their
experiences using a piece of technology!

But please do take caution to do your own benchmarks. Nothing is more
frustrating than working with people who reject technology because they read a
blog post about it, rather than delving into the details themselves. Different
use cases, and all.

Anyway, great writeup, thanks for posting!

~~~
NPMaxwell
:D

------
Justsignedup
Totally forgot to sell the fact that you are hiring for developers willing to
learn flopnax and that you can also be hired as flopnax consultants.

Also buy my book.

~~~
logicallee
That book is seriously out of date. Don't get me wrong it was great at the
time, but a lot has happened since Halloween.

~~~
Crosseye_Jack
Halloween? You really should be running the thanksgiving build by now. The
dugerbils functionality changes everything... again...

~~~
masonic
The "Thanksgiving build" is just the Halloween build with the version bump and
the copyright date change for standard time. Plus the removal of the suspected
harasser from the credits.

------
rzzzt
I have questions about the methodology of this benchmark. Did you clear caches
between runs?

~~~
mattnumbers
Judging from the units on the graph, looks like the author measured the
inverse reactive current used by the unilateral phase detractors. Cache
purging wouldn't play a role unless your prefabulated amulite is out of sync.

~~~
gpm
The units on the graph are misleading you. Notice that both measurements were
multiples of 100. They were probably just measuring the load on the
prefabulated amulite.

~~~
masonic
The graphics are misleading in that both values are actually the same but we
ran out of toner, so later we changed the numbers to fit the partial graphic.
As long as the visuals agree, the datumses are unimportant.

------
meta_AU
Misleading title, should be changed to 'Why we moved from flopnax to rilkef
and you should too'.

------
franciscop
As a foreigner who learned English, one of my most memorable lessons was when
we were given "the Jabberwock" as an exaple of _old English_ to explain it
even if we didn't understand some words (on the most advanced English level in
the school).

After we tried to make sense of it from the grammar, context, word root, etc
and gave an explanation of each part and compared notes it was revealed that
it was a made up language. Still, it's incredible how much there was to
understand.

~~~
jacobush
The most importance is in things which cannot be seen.

------
wtracy
> Any and all opinions listed here are my own and not representative of my
> employer.

I was concerned until I saw this disclaimer.

~~~
utopcell
Unless of course the author is self-employed. Then it's time to worry again.

~~~
starbeast
For how many femtoseconds should we worry in optimal circumstances? Can we get
a metric on that?

------
mirimir
If they had picked even slightly less obviously silly names than flopnax and
ropjar, I might well have taken it seriously.

~~~
KevinEldon
How long until someone creates a useful library with the name flopnax or
ropjar?

~~~
arnley
Checking npmjs for availability... Both are available.

Now resisting the temptation...

------
KevinEldon
This reminds me that I need to share my static site generator written with
rilkef.

------
benj111
So I often read the HN comments before reading an article. In this instance
the comments gave me no idea what this site is about.

Looking at the site gave me no idea what the site is about.

~~~
ggm
Oh, the comments totally tell you what the site is about. Also, is it Turing
complete yet?

------
avip
This comparison is totally misplaced, ropjar's default config is not optimized
for scale or speed.

------
sareiodata
What's flopnax? Google found nothing?

~~~
mrgoose
There's no such thing. It's a parody.

~~~
FartyMcFarter
Of what?

~~~
DevKoala
of us

~~~
klyrs
Bullshit... my rilkef implementation has been stable for nearly a decade.
Maybe this experimental version makes a mockery of you, but this "new
discovery" is only insulting to me because it ignores my prior contributions
to the field

~~~
gfodor
hi I have a programming assignment for setting up gumpba with rilkef, can you
share the codes

------
JeanMarcS
It reminds me of something I already read somewhere else...

------
ggm
Flopnax was written at Bell labs so it must be better.

------
a-dub
I PUT META WORDS ON THIS WEBPAGE ABOUT THAT WEBPAGE SO YOU HAVE TO THINK NOW.

~~~
a-dub
I PUT META WORDS IN THIS COMMENT ABOUT THAT COMMENT ABOUT THAT WEBPAGE SO YOU
HAVE TO THINK NOW.

~~~
a-dub
I META^(N) AND META^(N) IMPLIES META^(N+1) SO YOU HAVE TO THINK.... FOREVER.

------
kylecordes
The CFP for Flopnaxconf 2019 opens shortly, we're just working on contracting
the venue and nailing down a sufficiently hip theme!

------
juiced
I don't know what to trust anymore.

~~~
Noumenon72
Words. On webpages. You have to trust.

------
notatoad
flopnax has a naming collision with flopnax. don't people even google before
releasing new products these days?

------
dajonker
But is there a slack bot for that? I mean, seriously a slack bot that replies
this to every blog post linked?

------
luord
This (and the comments here) was a great start to my day.

Favorited =D.

~~~
xena
OP here, be sure to check out the reddit thread:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/a1we32/i_put_w...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/a1we32/i_put_words_on_this_webpage_so_you_have_to_listen/)
some great banter there

------
paulddraper
The Turning test is getting easier to pass.

------
jopsen
What's up with grammar.. nobody will take you serious.

Otherwise, great article :)

~~~
xena
This is metalinguistic satire, the grammatical errors are partially accidental
but mostly intentional. It's designed to seem ridiculous.

------
eprparadox
so good

------
nopacience
My friends and i, are the other 4 people experienced in thing. We have been
also experimenting with flopnax the ropjar and experimental rilkef. We
experimented tool in diferent conditions and used diferent thing to run the
test and generate the complete final detailed report about stuff.

The details look very much the same in every diferent condition. Very similar
with your results. To our surprise the management intervened to escalate the
issue to superiors. At some point, thing reached the CEO of company.

The CEO hired 2 new teams to research in parallel to discover why flopnax the
ropjar is femtoseconds slower than experimental rlkef. Now each team does
thing difrent ways. We use diferent tool to do thing.

Let me know about your progress on subject. We can thing together, share tool
and results.

Good luck friend!

------
aaaaaaaaaab
Show HN: flopkef - virtual flopnax over rilkef for fun and profit

